
NSA worried quantum computing will foil the cryptography protecting all data - jonbaer
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nsa-worried-that-quantum-computing-will-foil-cryptography-protecting-all-data-date-1516795
======
PebblesHD
I know the NSA has been involved in developing crypto for years but I still
find it highly ironic that they are now concerned about damaging cryptographic
technology after their last few years tampering with various standards and
such to gain advantage in breaking them.

